# Before you buy AAA.



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

This may help someone w/ budget. Consider this option before you spend money on AAA. 

It's equivalent to about 105-315 on air. The range is so wide is because it's adjustable. You can un-thin or thin the paint to make it ultra smooth. There's few issue such as the control air needle is so hard to clean but I'm trying to modify it. Also it's not as super precise as standard air gun or HVLP but it's far more precise than AAA. It seem to work only on latex because it has rubber washer at the air cap - so far I use it on latex.

http://www.harborfreight.com/househo...gun-92841.html

You do need to drive it with compressor. I use Rigid 4.5gal

If you do oil, use this one it's good. I made lots of money on this one and will be using it to urethane kitchen cabinet next week. That'll put thousand buck in my wallet. http://www.harborfreight.com/detail-...gun-91011.html 
These 2 guns are better than HVLP because it doesn't consume too much air. I also have Devilbiss gun w/ pot but it use too much air so it get to sit in box.

...The top gun can produce production rate very near AAA. Bottom gun is somewhere between HVLP and top gun which I use it on oil and latex to do cabinet, door and jam and trim.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Softy said:


> This may help someone w/ budget. Consider this option before you spend money on AAA.
> 
> It's equivalent to about 105-315 on air. The range is so wide is because it's adjustable. You can un-thin or thin the paint to make it ultra smooth. There's few issue such as the control air needle is so hard to clean but I'm trying to modify it. Also it's not as super precise as standard air gun or HVLP but it's far more precise than AAA. It seem to work only on latex because it has rubber washer at the air cap - so far I use it on latex.
> 
> ...


What do you thin latex with, straight water, floetrol, XIM extender, anything else? 

Is thinning just to make the finish smoother? 

In what way is it more "precise" (I assume you mean "accurate") than AAA?

Edit: Come to think of it, precision is probably more important here than accuracy.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I am suprised that the compressor you are using puts out enough air for that gun. I have a 15 gallon 2 HP that works but it dies quickly and I have to stop spraying before it catches up. This is also hard on compressors to work constantly. Don't let it get to hot.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I am suprised that the compressor you are using puts out enough air for that gun. I have a 15 gallon 2 HP that works but it dies quickly and I have to stop spraying before it catches up. This is also hard on compressors to work constantly. Don't let it get to hot.


Are you running an HVLP or LVLP? The link posted here is for a low volume, which uses less air over the same period of time.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Are you running an HVLP or LVLP? The link posted here is for a low volume, which uses less air over the same period of time.


Exactly, that's my whole point of this thread. Most likely you'll not find any spray gun in the market that use this little CFM and can produce decent amount of production rate. Top gun use only 4-5 CFM @20 psi, bottom gun only use 4 CFM @50psi. My Rigid 1.8hp 4.5g can handle it, not the best but get the job done.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> What do you thin latex with, straight water, floetrol, XIM extender, anything else?
> 
> Is thinning just to make the finish smoother?
> 
> ...


So far the top gun I thin with water and it come out look like powder coated. The bottom gun I thin with water and floetrol that's because it can't handle high viscosity. Top gun is a pressure feed so technically you don't need to thin....Precision I'm referring to is the transfer rate. It seem to over spray almost a foot.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I am definitely getting one of these guns I am using an HVLP and you have to thin latex way to much. Thanks for the post I was not even aware of LVLP. The reviews I read were homeowners spraying fences and decks so it must be decent.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I am suprised that the compressor you are using puts out enough air for that gun. I have a 15 gallon 2 HP that works but it dies quickly and I have to stop spraying before it catches up. This is also hard on compressors to work constantly. Don't let it get to hot.


Rigid twin-tank can put out 4.5 cfm @90psi and 6.5 [email protected] It's one of the smallest compressor that can put out most cfm in the market. Bad thing is you can hear it a block away.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I am definitely getting one of these guns I am using an HVLP and you have to thin latex way to much. Thanks for the post I was not even aware of LVLP. The reviews I read were homeowners spraying fences and decks so it must be decent.


I got $400 Devilbiss HVLP gun that I paid $80 for but I couldn't use it because of the compressor. With pot and HVLP would run me close to 7-8 cfm which way too much for my Rigid. One thing about the top gun is that it's hard to clean but now I knew the trick and will try to post it at HF site. If you ever get it just post or PM me and I'll tell you.


----------

